
Liquid: Vim and Emacs-inspired editor written in Clojure - tosh
https://github.com/mogenslund/liquid/blob/master/README.md
======
snazz
The lambdas in the name are a bit much. On another note, this looks really
cool! The mindmap demo in particular[0] is really impressive (and probably
requires lots of screwing around with terminal fonts). Evaluating files as
Clojure (with the e key in normal mode) is obviously stolen from Emacs, but
probably better since more people know Clojure than they do elisp. I'm
continually impressed with the number and quality of alternative text editors
out there and I hope that this one gets the critical mass userbase necessary
to sustain its development and ensure that every language imaginable supports
it as a development environment, as Emacs and Vim do now.

[0]: [https://github.com/mogenslund/liquid#salza-%CE%BBiquid-
text-...](https://github.com/mogenslund/liquid#salza-%CE%BBiquid-text-editor-
is-designed-with-clojure-developers-in-mind)

~~~
whalesalad
The lambdas in the name are definitely overkill, but also totally the kind of
esoteric thing I would expect from a clojure engineer.

------
iLemming
Looks pretty cool. I wish people stopped dismissing Clojure because for
uninitiated it looks "weird". It is an amazing language.

------
Scarbutt
This is great!, but.. IJKL instead of HJKL for char movement will keep vim
users away, so it doesn't really have emacs nor vim keybindings (nor
sublimetext, vscode, etc..), this can stop lots of users from giving it a try
IMO. Not implying that there is anything wrong with that if the author desires
it to be that way.

~~~
smnplk
This bothered me too. Fortunately you can reconfigure key bindings the way you
want.

------
chasote
I'm so impressed it can just be launched with the Clojure cli tools (not sure
if I'm phrasing that correctly). Very cool project. I've recently admitted to
myself I don't actually like modal editing (but love keeping my hands on the
keyboard) so I'm happy with default emacs (caps-lock to control always!) but I
hope this project gains some appreciation.

Clojure has been so fun to learn and I really like the community. The various
projects and tools coming out seem to really jibe with my wanted approach to
learning this whole software game.

------
dancek
I like Clojure a lot. I'm sure it would be a great language for configuring
and extending an editor (I should know, I've written basically the same plugin
for Vim [0] and DrRacket [1]).

However, one thing I don't like is JVM for CLI software. I even downloaded the
jar to see if the startup is as slow as I expect (it is). I wonder if running
this as ClojureScript on Node.js or compiling with GraalVM could speed things
up.

OTOH when I started playing around with lisps I considered switching to Emacs
for a while. I didn't because I was put off with the trouble of learning a
completely new interface, the slow startup and the high resource usage. But I
guess I'd still rather learn Emacs than some new quite unknown editor.

[0]: [https://gitlab.com/code-stats/code-stats-vim](https://gitlab.com/code-
stats/code-stats-vim)

[1]: [https://github.com/dancek/code-stats-
drracket](https://github.com/dancek/code-stats-drracket)

------
jstewartmobile
I've seen so many embeddable text editors with a server-mode recently. Anyone
know if there's a common API standard for editor-as-a-service yet?

------
berbec
Can you end a holy war by mixing both sides together?

~~~
hellofunk
evil-mode already exists

~~~
merlincorey
spacemacs takes it all the way: [http://spacemacs.org/](http://spacemacs.org/)

~~~
hellofunk
Eh. YMMV

Some of us prefer a lean emacs, rather than the kitchen sink.

~~~
cesnja
Even though I know it'd be better, I can't rationalize the time investment
needed to port the subset of distribution that I use into a standalone config.
Despite being very opinionated, I think spacemacs gets many things right by
default, for example everything being evilified, linting and code completion
working out of the box, the popup that shows all possible next code sequences,
etc.

I do wish there was something more lightweight, but until I'm annoyed enough
about that, I'll stick with the current state.

~~~
hellofunk
Personal customizations for quickly navigating IRC is one example of many why
I put in the time investment a few years ago.

Integrating emacs with my CMAKE workflow was another.

------
hestefisk
Very cool Mogens! This is exactly the reason I keep reading HN. I wonder how
challenging it was to get the JVM to perform with file IO... and how well it
performs with large files. Would be great to have this running on top of LLVM
instead of Java for a more native feel.

------
mullikine
The best Christmas presents are free and come from hacker news

------
hirundo
> You get a kick of doing everything in Clojure

I'm a fan of Clojure, but having this is the first reason to try an app is
unattractive. It's saying that this project is first about the technology and
second about solving your problems. That's fine and I wish them luck. But for
those of us who aren't enthusiasts but just use editors to get work done it's
a dissonant sales pitch.

~~~
owl57
It says "Emacs-inspired" on the tin. So, it shouldn't really be just an
editor. It should be an editor-shaped interactive environment for some
language. Sure, it would be nice for this environment to contain a good enough
editor to be mistaken for one, like GNU Emacs sometimes is. Liquid is much
younger and doesn't seem to have gotten to this part of wishlist yet.

